# Fish Oil Supplements



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have read and been told that fish oil supplements are good for dogs. I see that they are sold in pet stores and online and cost a fortune for the pet supplements. A friend of mine said that the human fish oil supplements are the same idea and are a lot cheaper. She gives her Lab the Nature Made 1200 mg fish oil capsules. What is the diffrence between the pets and the humans fish oil supplements? An is fish oil supplements a good thing to have your dog on?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NSI Fish Oil EPA 360 mg / DHA 240 mg -- 300 Softgels - Vitacost


Yes, O3's are very good for dogs just like they are for people. heart disease, cancer, arthritis...good for all sorts of things.

I look for this in a fish oil


> NSI® fish oil products are lab tested for heavy metals, impurities and contaminants, to ensure our products meet stringent safety and quality standards. All NSI® fish oil supplements are tested to ensure that mercury, dioxins and PCB levels are below industry standards.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

If you feed omega fatty acids it's also beneficial to supplement 400 IU of Vit. E


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Every day when I take my vitamin pills my dog sits there wanting to share, so I give her one of my fish oil capsules. Love to see the expression on her face when she bites into it.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

pleah... the only thing i hate about fish oil is the smell after a few days... smells like sweating fish


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I take fish oil and give my dogs fish oil. I've never smelled fish, or smelled like one


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

> What is the diffrence between the pets and the humans fish oil supplements?


Well I feed human supplements (Sundown 1000mg Salmon oil). Koda "cousin" back home is fed a dog omega 3 supp. but he has to have his hid in canned food. So the IMO the ones for humans taste better??? Mac will need them hidden, but if I feed him Koda's it is like eating a treat.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I bought Bandit some of the brand my friend gives her dog. It's a human fish oil supplemnt 1200mg they are horse pills but he takes it like a champ. They are lquid capsules so they aren't to bad to swallow.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I take fish oil and give my dogs fish oil. I've never smelled fish, or smelled like one


 
Totally gross, but I have tried a few brands that give you fish tasting burps!! I wonder if dogs get them too LOL


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Akk578 said:


> Well I bought Bandit some of the brand my friend gives her dog. It's a human fish oil supplemnt 1200mg they are horse pills but he takes it like a champ. They are lquid capsules so they aren't to bad to swallow.


After seeing him down some of the things he has, horse pills are nothing, but he atually prefers to bite them and taste the salmon oil inside (like a fishy fruit gushers treat!)


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yuck! The past few days I have been smelling fish on one of the dogs... Well lastnight they were laying down beside me and I smelled each of them and it was Bandit! I first thought eww gross how did he get fish..... I thought about this then it just clicked.... FISH OILS! lol It's making him stink like fish!!


----------

